# Advice needed please



## Issac88 (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi All
I'm fairly certain this is a female budgie but just want confirmation if anyone can help  

I'm also interested to know why this budgie is allowed in the nesting box with another budgies eggs. Is that normal budgie behaviour?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

If you have a breeding pair and nest box, they need to be in an individual cage.
This forum does not condone colony breeding due to the inherent risks and dangers.
How many budgies do you have in the cage?

Please view the links below:

Individual Breeding Cages - Why is this so Important?*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Is the cere of the budgie pictured as light as it looks to be in the photo? 
Can you post another picture of the cere - preferably full frontal view taken in natural light - no flash and no direct sunlight?
If the cere is a very light whitish-pink rather than a smooth pinkish/purple then the budgie is female.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perch in the cage and replace it with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

* Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*Cage sizes.*

*Resource Directory*

*If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums ! 

FaeryBee has given you great advice and I agree 100%. You've come to a great resource to stay updated on the best budgie care practices! Please read through the links above and if you have questions after doing so, feel free to ask. 

Hope to see you around 👋


----------



## Issac88 (Apr 11, 2021)

One of my budgies has just laid eggs although I am having trouble identifying the father as there are two other males in the cage and one other female - four birds in total in the cage. The males do not associate much with the babies or the female bird who has laid the eggs so I have ruled them out as being the father but the female is always around the box and sometimes I even find her in the nesting box feeding the mother and at times, feeding the baby budgies. Is this normal? Could it be that she is actually a male bird even though her cere is a pink colour? Tweety is in the photo, she is the one constantly in the cage with the mother


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Star will be able to tell you.

EDIT: Remove the other two birds from the cage for now regardless; colony breeding can result in serious fights and even death.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

How old is Tweety? Young males have pink ceres that gradually turn blue in most mutations but there are some mutations in which the cere remains pink throughout their life. Why do you have a nest box in the cage, are you experienced in breeding budgies?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If you had answered the question in the first thread with regard to the budgies' cere, then you might have already have your answer as to whether this bird is male or female. 

That said, since this bird has been in the nest box and is feeding the hen and chicks while the other males are ignoring the nest box, then this bird is definitely the male. 
It looks too young to ever have been bred, by the way. 

To repeat, we do not promote colony breeding and anyone who does breed should do so ethically and responsibly following Best Practices.

You were already been told to remove the other birds from the cage in your previous thread.

Your threads have now been merged. 

Please follow the Site Guidelines.*


----------



## Issac88 (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi All
Tweety is about 9 months old. Not an experienced breeder but am reluctant to seperate the birds as I’m not sure who the father is just yet and I know the father plays a part in feeding the baby budgies. Do you think there is a chance that Tweety could be a boy based on the pictures I’ve sent?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes Tweety is male as I indicated in my last post. This picture confirms it. He is male and very likely the father as he’s been feeding the mother and babies. Please remove the other birds from the cage. After this clutch you need to discourage breeding until you’ve done all the research. Birds below 12 -18 months should not have been allowed to breed. You do not have the necessary knowledge and experience to continue breeding at this time. Please read the stickies at the top of the breeding section of the forum as well as the budgie articles. In fact, please read ALL of the stickies and budgie articles throughout the forum. 
Best wishes. *


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

You've been given great advice above and I agree completely. Best of luck 🤞


----------

